# homemade bass lures/greenup,ky/portsoh



## Danshady (Dec 14, 2006)

if anyone knows any luremakers in southern ohio/northern ky area. pm me..im in the greenup area frequently as i grew up there but now reside in columbus and i def would appreciate any info from anyone who either buys homemade lures or sells or makes them. btw, looking for exclusively bass lures thanks dan


----------

